# moving to cape coral area



## Southernstrain7

We just moved in a few town south of you, been a great change of pace! Best of luck to ya!


----------



## Luke_WL.

no suggestions for storage but welcome to the area!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

What part of the cape are you guys moving to? I am a Miami transplant, been here a couple years now. Welcome to town... Shoot me a pm and I will get you up to speed on the area...


----------



## camp

I just bought a place on pine island where I plan to live in a few years. I'm the dumbest guy on the water, but I can say, you are in for a treat. Beautiful water great fishing. Looking forward to your fishing reports. If I can catch them you can.


----------



## skinnydipn

Hi Tim,...I have lived in the cape a few yrs and know it and surrounding area well...I fish mostly for trout in Matlacha pass...I am retired...I would be glad to show U the area or go fishing w/ U or vice versa...PM me if interested.

ivy


----------



## tntwill

try park 720 vehicle storage, welcome to paradise i have lived here my whole life and still have not seen all the waters yet.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

Seems like Tim disappeared? :-/


----------



## timj

Hey all sorry I haven't been online for the past few weeks its been crazy working on the house to put it up for sale and packing then moving... but I'm happy to say we have finally landed after a day of unloading yesterday we spent the day on the beach in sanibel. Anyway we will be up in north port staying with family till we get settled and find a place to stay. Now I'm really looking forward to putting the boat in the water and wetting a line .


----------



## Luke_WL.

Hopefully this water clears up for you so you can see what the area is really like!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

> Hopefully this water clears up for you so you can see what the area is really like!



100% agree. Water is so dark right now thanks to lake o dumping over a million gallons of fresh water per day.its never a real pretty water, but the mud water almost makes me sick. [smiley=1-whoops1.gif] [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## timj

That explains it we were wondering why it was so dark cuz every other time we have been here it hasn't been like that. Hopefully I can get out and do some fishing! I'm use to murky water that's the norm in sc


----------

